# Need help here!! its about parma controller..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

my controller when i push the trigger allll the way back the car stop??? i did doublecheck the wirings and all is set up correct plus sometimes car just kept going.. i did replace the resistors but do they go bad after short life use? i thought they do last for a while..? 

so is it bad resistors again? where do i get parma resistors for good deal 45 ohm? 

Wes


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

You wouldn't happen to be a lefty, would you?


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I had a Parma controller doing that - if all is wired correctly, take a look at the sweeper - the arm that sweeps across the resistor - and look at it, eyeball level with the resistor and where the arm sweeps across the resistor. Your arm might be bent and lifting at the end of the sweep. If so, work the arm to be bent back into the right position - make sure that the resistor is not too far sunk into the plastic of the handle too - you may need to use some washers as spacers to lift up that end of the controller in order to not over bend the arm and make the arm out of place for the rest of its sweeping area.

Take a look at that and see if that helps!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

tom hiesters miniature cars .com has resistors for dirt. and he is great to deal with


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

PD2 said:


> Your arm might be bent and lifting at the end of the sweep.


That's where I was heading, this problem is worsened by lefty's (as I know personally). Your finger naturally pulls at an angle towards your palm, not straight back. The problem is, the older metal triggers would actually bend to an angle that causes the wiper to lift, the newer plastic ones wear to the point that the same thing occurs, though it does seem to happen less with the plastic. I usually had to rebend my arm a few times as season with my older econos.

With a full contact button like a Turbo has, the problem is gone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha! Good call Gene.

Fellow lefty. I've killed regular russkit style controllers my entire life. I always thought the wiper arms should have a gusset stamped into them.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SwamperGene said:


> You wouldn't happen to be a lefty, would you?


nah i am a righty

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

fyi - i got it fixed.. the arm was bended backwards now i get it.. maybe one of my friend is a lefty i didnt even realized? i ll ask around and i got two controllers fixed .. thanks man for the advice!!!!

Wes


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Glad we could help! Happy racin!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

